# M7 microlite stand mods.



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Next thing I'll do is the seat level. I Also am gonna replace the huge obnoxious ratchet strap that comes with it and add some versa buttons.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

how wide is the platform?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

My baby likes it.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

primal-bow said:


> how wide is the platform?


26"

I did weigh this stand and it's coming in at 9.5 lbs without the bracket. So i don't think it's coming in at 8.5 which they advertise. If someone's is coming in at that weight post a pic cause I'm not buying it. But it really feels crazy light. Super easy to carry and maneuver.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Mine came in at 9lbs 6oz without bracket out of the box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

The lack of leveling and the bracket steered me away. Use the leveling too much to go without it. 

Add leveling and the bat wing and this stand would be awesome


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

When your done you can send it here for a thorough field test.....:mg:

:lol:


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

I've modded out my M7, and it's a great run and gun stand but it's not nearly as comfortable as I thought it would be. I'm back on the search for another comfortable hang on you can run and gun with!


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking good! I would definitely stick a few spare parts in my pocket for the bolt wing nut etc. I would 100% drop one at some point. 

Did you drill the holes with a drill press?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

This is your build but I believe the versa buttons to be a waste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Curtdawg88 said:


> Looking good! I would definitely stick a few spare parts in my pocket for the bolt wing nut etc. I would 100% drop one at some point.
> 
> Did you drill the holes with a drill press?
> 
> ...


Yeah. You might be able to do it with a hand drill but I don't think I'm steady enough to do it.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Squirrels said:


> This is your build but I believe the versa buttons to be a waste.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do you say that ?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

sawtoothscream said:


> The lack of leveling and the bracket steered me away. Use the leveling too much to go without it.
> 
> Add leveling and the bat wing and this stand would be awesome


What's a bat wing?


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

nick060200 said:


> What's a bat wing?


It's a Lone Wolf (and/or XOP?) mounting bracket that allows you to position the top of the strand either right, left or center on the tree.
Helpful for trees that tilt in two different directions in relation to where you place the stand, (but that's hearsay. I have never actually used one.)
Level right-to left with that, and then level front to back with your mod or similar factory adjustment system.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

KRONIIK said:


> It's a Lone Wolf (and/or XOP?) mounting bracket that allows you to position the top of the strand either right, left or center on the tree.
> Helpful for trees that tilt in two different directions in relation to where you place the stand, (but that's hearsay. I have never actually used one.)
> Level right-to left with that, and then level front to back with your mod or similar factory adjustment system.


Cool. I'm gonna check it out. If it's that good I may cut off the hook thing on this and mount that.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> Cool. I'm gonna check it out. If it's that good I may cut off the hook thing on this and mount that.


Think other on here tried, can't remember the results but don't think it worked perfectly.


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

I have the M7 and hunted with it last year. Its lack of leveling and short seat depth makes it not the most comfortable stand, though really light. I think a clevis pin with a small string attached so you can't drop it would be great. Also I'm not a fan of the bracket. I find it difficult in the dark and don't like the ratchet strap because of the noise. I took it off and tried a over cam buckle from my older Summit Buckstep, it attaches on one side that stays on permanently and the other just hooks into the pin without taking it out. I've been looking for new over cam buckle but can't find it.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

nick060200 said:


> Why do you say that ?


Are you trying to get get away from the bracket that come with it? If you are, by the time you add a v bracket to the back post and a versa button on the front you won’t save much weight. You don need a versa button to add a strap to stabilize the bottom. Just senseless work in my opinion, I’ve tried it. I have replaced the ratchet with a line wolf strap. 

FYI the bat wing is not a good fit for this stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

Squirrels said:


> Are you trying to get get away from the bracket that come with it? If you are, by the time you add a v bracket to the back post and a versa button on the front you won’t save much weight. You don need a versa button to add a strap to stabilize the bottom. Just senseless work in my opinion, I’ve tried it. I have replaced the ratchet with a line wolf strap.
> 
> FYI the bat wing is not a good fit for this stand.
> 
> ...


I didn't like the bat wing either. I prefer the bracket too over just using the lone wolf strap by itself. Just seems easier to me to hang it.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

nick060200 said:


> Yeah. You might be able to do it with a hand drill but I don't think I'm steady enough to do it.


I know I’m not steady enough. I’m terrible at drilling metal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

BA-IV said:


> I didn't like the bat wing either. I prefer the bracket too over just using the lone wolf strap by itself. Just seems easier to me to hang it.


If you want to shave weight just ditch the bracket and hang the tongue over a lone wolf strap. Tape the tongue up so it doesn’t cut the tongue. Plenary stable if you add a second strap around lower post area. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

I added the LW footrests to mine. Makes a lot more comfortable.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

You should use a pin and clevis instead of the bolt!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Something like this but smaller!


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

Squirrels said:


> If you want to shave weight just ditch the bracket and hang the tongue over a lone wolf strap. Tape the tongue up so it doesn’t cut the tongue. Plenary stable if you add a second strap around lower post area.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried it a few times and it just seems I can hang it a lot more quiet and efficient sticking with the bracket but I also modified the bracket with stealth strips to quiet it and put a ratchet strap hook on it and use a LW strap to strap it tight. Far easier to hook that hands free and then putting the stand in the slot. Just a personal preference.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Understand. I’m using a lone wolf strap permanently attached on one side of the bracket. The other side I tied a small loop using a double fisherman’s knot using some Muddy safeline. Then I just hook the free end of the strap to that loop using a biner. This way I don’t have to remove any bolts. I can put the strap on the tree with the bracket without undoing the bolts. 

I also cut one end of a barrel swivel and epoxied it to the end of the bolt for the seat. Tied on some 2mm cord and to the stand. Don’t have to worry about losing it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Schneeder said:


> I added the LW footrests to mine. Makes a lot more comfortable.


Does it still fold up with the footrest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Barlow96 (Sep 24, 2014)

Schneeder said:


> I added the LW footrests to mine. Makes a lot more comfortable.



I like that idea.


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeder (Sep 16, 2014)

Squirrels said:


> Does it still fold up with the footrest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it does. I can either have the seat laying on top of the footrest, fold the seat up or have it lay flat under the footrest.


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

I’m going to do the foot rest. I just tried a over cam buckle that came from my older Summit Buck Step and it works perfect


----------



## roohunt (May 6, 2006)

I drilled all the way thru the seat post and mounting block. Then ran a bolt thru the block and versa button.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

roohunt said:


> I drilled all the way thru the seat post and mounting block. Then ran a bolt thru the block and versa button.


Nice, but I'd REALLY recommend rounding off those vertical corners of the tube where the straps contact it. 

They might not actually *cut *the webbing under your weight, but they sure will wear it out fast like that. 
A couple dozen strokes with a chalked-up single-cut mill ******* file will do the job.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

^ 

The ******* equals* bustard *-(sort of.)


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

roohunt said:


> I drilled all the way thru the seat post and mounting block. Then ran a bolt thru the block and versa button.


Are you using the receiver AND another strap around a versa button? If so, any particular reason for the redundancy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

Question: I just used LW strap on receiver for my M60U. There is play sometimes between the receiver and tree depending on where it contacts tree. Is that ok? I mounted it a few different times, the receiver will touch on bottom but not top and sometimes not at all? I don’t think the ratchet does that but chain receiver version might. Any thoughts? It did feel safe though when not touching.


----------



## JakeZ7 (May 25, 2013)

highhunting 38 said:


> Question: I just used LW strap on receiver for my M60U. There is play sometimes between the receiver and tree depending on where it contacts tree. Is that ok? I mounted it a few different times, the receiver will touch on bottom but not top and sometimes not at all? I don’t think the ratchet does that but chain receiver version might. Any thoughts? It did feel safe though when not touching.


Can you cam lock with this set up? Put your knee on the seat, use your leg to pull the platform up, the stand will slide down a bit, then push the platform back down and it should be seated well.


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

I’m not sure about cam locking with the Millennium. I do it with my LW though.


----------



## JakeZ7 (May 25, 2013)

highhunting 38 said:


> I’m not sure about cam locking with the Millennium. I do it with my LW though.


Might be worth a try at ground level to see if it helps.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

highhunting 38 said:


> I’m not sure about cam locking with the Millennium. I do it with my LW though.


You can cam lock it if you use a bottom strap. I'm gonna start using one but the seat post does have some very sharp edges. I'm gonna have to do something about it


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I hunt in some really mountainous and remote spots so I installed a set of MOLLE straps and waste-belt on my M7. I also bought the LoneWolf strap to replace the ratchet strap that came with the stand. I like the idea of mounting the coated hook on the receiver bracket. I might have to do that to.


----------



## roohunt (May 6, 2006)

Squirrels said:


> Are you using the receiver AND another strap around a versa button? If so, any particular reason for the redundancy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's just one strap. I bolted the receiver permanently to the stand.


----------



## roohunt (May 6, 2006)

KRONIIK said:


> Nice, but I'd REALLY recommend rounding off those vertical corners of the tube where the straps contact it.
> 
> They might not actually *cut *the webbing under your weight, but they sure will wear it out fast like that.
> A couple dozen strokes with a chalked-up single-cut mill ******* file will do the job.


I had it on about a 6" tree when I took the pic. I don't think the strap will touch much of the post on a larger tree. I'll keep a eye on what your talking about though.


----------



## roohunt (May 6, 2006)

highhunting 38 said:


> I’m not sure about cam locking with the Millennium. I do it with my LW though.


It's not as wide at the base as a lone wolf so it's not as solid of a cam lock to me. I ain't scared of it kicking out though.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Sep 20, 2011)

Have one ordered, tagging for future reference


----------



## BASSFAN07 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have an m60. I’ve done the same lone wolf strap mod with the bracket. I added a versa button by the platform for a second lone wolf strap. 

I’m going to have to add the lone Wolf foot rests to it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Just got my M7 this weekend. Coming from an old M100 - wow it’s light!

You guys are braver than I am. Drilling holes in that post [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

Do any of you guys feel like y'all sit on the back bar instead of just on the seat? Only complaint I have.


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Guys,
Seems to me there is a lot of modding and adding weight to just get you right back to function and weight of a Lonewolf Assault. At this point I really do NOT see any other option that rivals the LW Assault or XOP Vanish in adjustability and weight.


----------



## highhunting 38 (May 31, 2009)

BA-IV said:


> Do any of you guys feel like y'all sit on the back bar instead of just on the seat? Only complaint I have.


Yes because the seat on M7 is short


----------



## parker18 (Nov 27, 2012)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I hunt in some really mountainous and remote spots so I installed a set of MOLLE straps and waste-belt on my M7. I also bought the LoneWolf strap to replace the ratchet strap that came with the stand. I like the idea of mounting the coated hook on the receiver bracket. I might have to do that to.


So you happen to have a link to that particular Molle strap? Also how dose it connect to the stand? Are you staying on any buckles?


----------



## BA-IV (Nov 8, 2015)

highhunting 38 said:


> Yes because the seat on M7 is short


You found any way to combat this?


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

parker18 said:


> So you happen to have a link to that particular Molle strap? Also how dose it connect to the stand? Are you staying on any buckles?


I bought the straps and waist belt from ebay from different dealers. The belt is connected directly to the frame of the stand with the strap on the back of the waist belt. The shoulder straps I had to make 550 cord doubled loops through the platform and then run the straps from the shoulder webbing mounts through the loops. You can run the webbing mounts through the platform but the webbing will be under your feet while you are on the stand and will make noise every time you move your feet accross the the platform. The 550 cord solves this problem. The ends of the shoulder straps are looped around the frame at the base of the stand.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am thinking of mounting one of these on the bracket of the M7. Take off the threaded link and run the bolt of the M7 bracket through the loop on the strap. Then I could snap the LoneWolf pull strap loop right onto the carabiner. The rig is rated for 5,000 lbs so it should do the job with no problems.


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

hawkdriver55 said:


> I am thinking of mounting one of these on the bracket of the M7. Take off the threaded link and run the bolt of the M7 bracket through the loop on the strap. Then I could snap the LoneWolf pull strap loop right onto the carabiner. The rig is rated for 5,000 lbs so it should do the job with no problems.


I want some of these! Do you have a link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

X2 I'm in for one of these. I liked the rope with the carabiner earlier but this could be perfect.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

anyone know the working load limit on the lone wolf straps? trying to figure out if i want one of them or another one off amazon. the ones on amazon have a working load limit of 600lbs with a breaking strength of 1800lbs


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

E-2 said:


> X2 I'm in for one of these. I liked the rope with the carabiner earlier but this could be perfect.


https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...draw.TRS0&_nkw=fusion+link+quickdraw&_sacat=0


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

If you already have a carabiner, just look up rock climbing "dog bone". That is what they call the webbing in between the link and the carabiner.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

hawkdriver55 said:


> If you already have a carabiner, just look up rock climbing "dog bone". That is what they call the webbing in between the link and the carabiner.


instead of this you could just tie a short piece of tubular nylon, with a water tape knot. the 1" tubular nylon has a breaking strength of about 5k lbs


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

i ordered some straps and some hardware, and im going to put everything together and post pics this weekend when its all done. should reduce OA weight a bit and make the stand lock in solid as a rock


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

hawkdriver55 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...draw.TRS0&_nkw=fusion+link+quickdraw&_sacat=0


Thanks! I didn’t even know what they were called to be able to search for it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

OK. wife just picked up a "dogbone" at REI for $6. It is 12mm wide and fits perfect. I will stick a carabiner in the other loop and it will be ready for the LoneWolf strap.


----------



## E-2 (Sep 6, 2011)

hawkdriver55 said:


> OK. wife just picked up a "dogbone" at REI for $6. It is 12mm wide and fits perfect. I will stick a carabiner in the other loop and it will be ready for the LoneWolf strap.


Thanks! Going to order it now.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

hawkdriver55 said:


> OK. wife just picked up a "dogbone" at REI for $6. It is 12mm wide and fits perfect. I will stick a carabiner in the other loop and it will be ready for the LoneWolf strap.


That's clean looking. What's the weight rating.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

nick060200 said:


> That's clean looking. What's the weight rating.


It is rated at 4945.8 lbs. Carabiner is rated at 5,178 lbs. 

If you order it, it is call a PETZL Climbing carabiner/Sling CE0082 (get the shortest one 12cm)

Here it is all hooked up.

https://www.petzl.com/US/en/Sport/Carabiners-and-quickdraws/EXPRESS


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

I added a versa button to the bottom of the seat post and ditched the ratchet strap. Gonna do some extra sound deadening things and give the "dogbone" a try and this stand should be everything I need.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

alloutsmith3 said:


> I added a versa button to the bottom of the seat post and ditched the ratchet strap. Gonna do some extra sound deadening things and give the "dogbone" a try and this stand should be everything I need.
> View attachment 6279537
> 
> View attachment 6279541


Did you use one of the existing holes or make your own and is that some kind of spacer to fit in the hole ?


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> Did you use one of the existing holes or make your own and is that some kind of spacer to fit in the hole ?


I used one of the existing holes and used a piece of aluminum round rod with a hole drilled in the center to make the spacer. It runs from the back of the post and comes alittle over an 1/8" out the front to the versa button. I tried a couple different ways to add a strap to the bottom and felt like the very small amount of added weight the round bar added was worth it for the extra strength it provided for adding the 2nd strap.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok I've figured a way to level the seat as well. I'm gonna add 2 more holes. But you get the idea. I can now level the seat and the platform. It's not the better than a built in leveling system but it works and is strong. The appeal of this setup is it's compact and light. I'm still toying with the idea of taking off the hook system and just adding a batwing.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Just an update on M7 carabiner sling mod and the LoneWolf pull strap mod. I just got back from 8 days of hunting using the M7 in Missouri. The Mods worked great. They made setup and takedown fast and quite. If you set the stand up with the platform up and pull the straps as tight as you can and then push the platform level , it will pull the straps super tight and lock the stand solid into the trees side. I did notice that the M7 seat slowly became more and more comfortable after the 3rd day. It seemed to stretch and form and depression that fit my butt the more I sat in it. In summary, I am very happy with the stand and the mods.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Anyone thought up any more mods to their M7 for the up coming season?????


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just picked up an M7 microlite and was wondering if there were any new mods. I plan on replacing the ratchet strap with a LW strap and adding a second strap to the bottom of the stand. Also plan on using Molle II shoulder straps.


----------



## mstraus99 (Jul 13, 2019)

hawkdriver55 said:


> Anyone thought up any more mods to their M7 for the up coming season?????


No new mods for me at the moment. I always carry my stand on my back with the seat end down - couldn't help but notice yours is seat up. Doesn't that make it easier to catch on low branches and brush since it sticks up above your shoulders?


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bump


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wanted to add to this. 
I've been using the stand for 3 seasons now and this is what I got.

I put a bat wing on the back and added 2 versa buttons for left over hawk sticks. 
I used an aluminum spacer that fits perfect in the factory holes. I did cut the batwing down. There was no tree I could find where I needed the end pieces and they were rubbing my top strap. 

Here's some pics. Main reason I like this stand is not for the weight but because it has a small profile while carrying in the woods. I also left the hook it helps when your setting up the stand. I just tie a length of cord around the tree and hook it and then I'm hands free to hang the stand. 

The main thing I hated about this stand was the aluminum bracket to hang it.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

The bat wing fits perfect in the location I put it and there is already a hole there.


----------



## Teemster (Jul 11, 2014)

Tag


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^Picked one of these up in the classifieds, don't have it yet, but had these same mods in mind when it gets here.
I planned to just add a whole new hanging strut for the button mod, but looks as though I won't have to. 

I will be cutting off that hanging bracket, unless it puts the seat too close to the tree to achieve full upright position.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Started a few experimental mods today. 
Gonna have to make an offset block so the seat will stand full upright when on the tree.
The factory strut would have worked, but I wanted the seat to reverse as a shelf, and there was a lot to be cut in order for that to work. 
Have a plan for a seat leveler too.


----------



## byg (Sep 4, 2008)

I did the same as nick, but I welded a plate to attach versa button on the top ,none on the bottom. I also could not stand the mounting bracket


----------



## byg (Sep 4, 2008)

That's looking good frog!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

byg said:


> I did the same as nick, but I welded a plate to attach versa button on the top ,none on the bottom. I also could not stand the mounting bracket


I don't want the bottom strap either.
Had to lower the batwing for the seat to work, which also made me lower the button, which is not the best desired position for hookup. 
It cinches great right where it's at, higher, you lost some cinch.

I started with the button in line with the wing. That won't work, stand floats away from the tree. 
I'm still on the trial run.


----------



## byg (Sep 4, 2008)

Yea, I had to experiment with the spacing, for button and bat wing


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tagged for later 

Great job by the way


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

frog gigger said:


> Started a few experimental mods today.
> Gonna have to make an offset block so the seat will stand full upright when on the tree.
> The factory strut would have worked, but I wanted the seat to reverse as a shelf, and there was a lot to be cut in order for that to work.
> Have a plan for a seat leveler too.


That's slick !


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

frog gigger said:


> I don't want the bottom strap either.
> Had to lower the batwing for the seat to work, which also made me lower the button, which is not the best desired position for hookup.
> It cinches great right where it's at, higher, you lost some cinch.
> 
> ...


Keep us updated please. I'm already liking what you got going on more than mine.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

You guys realize what that strut, hanging bracket, and ratchet strap weighs? 3LBS!
And the stand itself might hit 8.5 without the seat and strut. 

I have my strut with strap, ready to hang, down to 1.8lbs. 
Almost done.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> You guys realize what that strut, hanging bracket, and ratchet strap weighs? 3LBS!
> And the stand itself might hit 8.5 without the seat and strut.
> 
> I have my strut with strap, ready to hang, down to 1.8lbs.
> Almost done.


Just got my M7 and it weighs 11.4 lbs and the hanging bracket weighs another 3lbs so the total stand and bracket weighs 14.3 lbs. +- . So, I'm calling BS on Millennium. Not only that but the receiver block is about the stupidest thing I'v ever seen, I had to file the "V" block down to get the stand in and out with out tearing the tree down. I also just tried try to put on the harness that came with it - what a friggen joke !!!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^Yea, hard to beat the LW's, especially early models. 
Fixed a seat leveler today, and rigged a bolt to go through the strut that will hold the seat up if I decided to transport with a shelf. 

I'm hoping to hang mini sticks from the bottom of the seat,:set1_thinking: which will leave the seat open for a backpack or clothes.


----------



## choppertime (Jun 18, 2019)

Just today at noon hung 6 hawk helium tree sticks, installed the millennium cam lock receiver between #5 and 6 climbing sticks pulled my millennium m7 off my back and slid it in the receiver went in like hot butter, moved the stand around a little on the tree ratcheted the strap 1 more time, got in the stand feels perfect,1 thing that was a great move on my part was getting the footrest, now in the morning I'm going to be in my tree stand hunting instead of worrying about being completely perfectly situated in a treestand......just sayin


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Done. 
Pretty easy mod, no welding.
Adjustable platform and seat without bolt removal, locking shelf if wanted, button location really makes this one bite well. 
Got it down to 10.4 as it sets.


----------



## CBB1 (Dec 13, 2011)

That’s great, thank you. I might build something like that for my Lone Wolf I hate the stock seat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CBB1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can you take some closer pictures of how the bracket works to lock back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^I drilled a 5/16 hole through the back of the seat, one side is already drilled.
Took off an end cap, slid a 1/4 20 nut inside the tube that floats, to keep my bolt from falling out when not used.
Drill and tap the strut, find something for a thumb knob.

This will not work with the factory bracket.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Prototype stick stacking in progress. Throwed this together as an idea, 4 is the plan.

The plan is to have a thumb screw on one stick, which will thread down into the tree standoff, holding it secure.
The others will stack, and secure to the first one with a wrap of two sided velcro. 
They'll be tighter after I use a smaller button. 

This will work with shelf in or out.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pretty sweet gigger, I like!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

For those looking for a seat leveler, this is the easiest. 
I made a slotted wedge out of rubber, drill and tap the strut, slide up or down to adjust.

A thumb screw could be used if you wanted, but mine stays put.

Had to go this route, as my seat wouldn't fold under if I wanted that as an option the way I had it.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Just put together my M7 and 4 Hawk Helium sticks = 23.9 lbs 

That's 2 lbs heavier than am Summit Viper climber. I was hoping it was going to be under 18#.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I'm in at 16.8 with some sticks I just made.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

rigginuts said:


> Just put together my M7 and 4 Hawk Helium sticks = 23.9 lbs
> 
> That's 2 lbs heavier than am Summit Viper climber. I was hoping it was going to be under 18#.


Why not 3 sticks with a loop aider on each one. You would get the same height and save about 3 lbs.


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

Following...


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

frog gigger said:


> I'm in at 16.8 with some sticks I just made.


My stand and modified ratchet strap weighs almost 14'# alone.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

nick060200 said:


> Why not 3 sticks with a loop aider on each one. You would get the same height and save about 3 lbs.


I'm a little on the older side and I'm not comfortable with adiers.


----------



## leftee (Nov 15, 2005)

Squirrels said:


> Are you trying to get get away from the bracket that come with it? If you are, by the time you add a v bracket to the back post and a versa button on the front you won’t save much weight. You don need a versa button to add a strap to stabilize the bottom. Just senseless work in my opinion, I’ve tried it. I have replaced the ratchet with a line wolf strap.
> 
> FYI the bat wing is not a good fit for this stand.
> 
> ...


Yes!!!Just use the LW strap.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Slick stick transport!

Made some short sticks for this stand, and quick disconnect transport system. 

Have a bracket at the bottom to receive the sticks, push down on the top bracket, and tighten the thumb knob. 
All contact points are padded, and solid enough to not need straps.

My new favorite stand.


----------



## usmc2220 (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome thread keep them coming!


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

I've had a request for a little more in depth info on my hanging strut.

I downsized to 1x1x1/8 tubing. 
You'll need a piece of 3/4 solid aluminum rod, drilled all the way through, or threaded to accept a bolt on each end. Drill a 3/4 hole in the tubing.
Spacers/bushings are plain ole pvc that prevent the strut from walking side to side.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

The top standoff distance needs to be pretty close to what you would have if using the old hanger. If you get too tight, the seat won't raise full upright. Too far, as it was when LW used a V for a standoff, the stand won't cinch tight. 

The EWO platform post bracket is sized for 1 1/4 tubing, so I used a piece of 1 1/4 tubing that served as a spacer from the tree, and an adapter. The through bolt holds it in all place. 
Placement is critical if you intend to have your seat double as a shelf. If not, the higher the better, as it gives more stand leveling room with the cables.
I also downsized the cable bolts to 1/4 instead of 5/16.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

The seat mounting hole.
Do not drill it in the center. If you do, and you used 1'' stock, your seat will already be in the downhill position.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Now the shelf conversion.
First you need a thumb barrel. Nothing special here, just a 1/4 bolt with the head cut off, and a stabilizer part.
Remove an end cap from the seat, drop a regular tap through the tubing, fish it to the hole, thread it on the thumb barrel bolt. 
This allows to never need to remove the bolt completely, and it can't get lost. 
The hardest part is marking where to drill and tap the strut to accept the bolt, so I'd do some double checking before I bored it. 

The seat adjuster, pics say it better than I can. 

Keep in mind you'll need bushings at the seat if you downsize to 1'' tubing. Once again, I used 1/2 cpvc for that. 
Hope that helps guys, best I can do.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks frog!


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I just finished my M7 setup and with 4 hawk helium sticks w/rope mods and modified hanging block ratchet strap and it's coming in at 24.98#'s. So, I really don't see the M7 Micro light being so micro light as a matter of fact it's really pretty heavy. Millennium is just plain flat out lying to everybody about the M7 weight.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

rigginuts said:


> Well I just finished my M7 setup and with 4 hawk helium sticks w/rope mods and modified hanging block ratchet strap and it's coming in at 24.98#'s. So, I really don't see the M7 Micro light being so micro light as a matter of fact it's really pretty heavy. Millennium is just plain flat out lying to everybody about the M7 weight.


Did you weigh the stand by itself?


----------



## bassmasterjk (Nov 29, 2015)

rigginuts said:


> Well I just finished my M7 setup and with 4 hawk helium sticks w/rope mods and modified hanging block ratchet strap and it's coming in at 24.98#'s. So, I really don't see the M7 Micro light being so micro light as a matter of fact it's really pretty heavy. Millennium is just plain flat out lying to everybody about the M7 weight.


I've got two M7's both are just a tad over 10lbs. Its a light and compact stand, I love them. Not reasonable to call them "pretty heavy".


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks pretty dang slick gigger with your sticks on the back.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Challenger said:


> Did you weigh the stand by itself?


Yes, 13.9#'s for the stand and mounting bock and ratchet strap.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

bassmasterjk said:


> I've got two M7's both are just a tad over 10lbs. Its a light and compact stand, I love them. Not reasonable to call them "pretty heavy".


Well, you must not be allowing for the ratchet strap and mounting block. It's a far cry from 8.5#'s as advertised and it's heaver than my summit climber and 4 steps are only going to get me 15'. So yea, I think it's pretty heavy.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine arrived today and the stand weighs 9.7# and with the block, ratchet and pack straps it's only 11.3#. Pretty light to me. Not as advertised but not that far off :wink:


----------



## JFin15 (Oct 11, 2019)

Back to life! I'm posting this here bc I know alot of people with experience using the m7 will see...

I'm about to purchase a new hang-on (or trade a phantom) and I'm looking at the m7, the lil ambush from ooal, or the assault 2. Main thing I'm looking for in this particular stand is small profile and weight. The platform on the m7 is considerably wider than others in its class and I'm a slim guy so, in hindsight, has this been a con, issue, or negative that anyone has noticed?

I really like the lil ambush but the 4 week wait and that flat grated seat I know will hurt my noassatall...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## theadmiral518 (Jun 10, 2014)

There is a lil ambush on the hunting beast forums for sale.


OOAL Lil Ambush - The Hunting Beast


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

I just switched from the summit viper to the m7 with 3 leverage sticks w/ a single aider. I havent weighed the complete package yet but this setup is weigh more comfortable to carry for me. Not to mention the versatility. I will be doing the dogbone conversion and eliminating the ratchet strap. That seat shelf conversion is awesome. Everything packs together nice and tight and is a comfortable sit for my small frame. I'd like to replace all my stands with M7s or M100s

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JFin15 (Oct 11, 2019)

I have used stands with the millineum seat b4 and they are way more comfortable than anything with metal under it. The only reason I'm hesitant on the m7 is because of the width of the platform. Its probably 6 inches wider than my shoulders and I'm concerned I may get all pissed over that while walking...which is the main reason my climbers are hanging in the shop where I left em yea ago. On the other hand, everything else will have metal under the seat. 

If I knew the size of the tubing on the lil ambush, I might try to put a millennium seat in it...that would be perfect. I may call Matt today and find out.

The web has the platform at 20.5, can anyone confirm thats the actual width?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm pretty new to the m7 but I had the same issue with the summit. The stand protruded 6 inches outside my body at all times. My body would fit through the brush quietly while the stand hit everything. Bull in a China cabinet. I used the m7 once on public land but it was mostly old growth hardwoods. Not a lot of undergrowth to crawl through. That said it feels more comfortable to if nothing else. The platform size is about minimal before you wont be able to shuffle your feet at all. If you were to mod the platform you could save on bulk but probably not much for weight. Looks like @frog gigger should just design and build us a 5 pound micro stand. [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

